# ISP Config 2.2 und zusätzlicher E-Mailserver



## WMW (21. März 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe folgendes Problem und keine Lösung bisher gefunden.
Wir nutzen ISP und zusätzlich einen weiteren Mailserver.

Nun haben steht folgendes Problem im Raum:



adresse1@domain1.de wir im ISP Server1)
eingerichtet und abgerufen
adresse2@domain1.de wird im E-Mailserver (Server2)
eingerichtet und dort abgerufen
folgendes Problem tritt im ISP auf ich möchte von adresse1@domain1.de an adresse2@domain1.de eine E-Mailsenden und bekomme die Mail wieder zurück mit Fehlermeldung:
(address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table)

Ist ja auch logisch adresse2 steht ja nicht im ISP und soll nur von Server2 verarbeitet werden.

An welcher Config-Datei kann ich dem ISP beibringen das er die Mails die er selbst nicht eingerichtet an an Server2 gebe.


----------



## Till (21. März 2010)

Dazu muss keine Config datei geändert werden, Du musst nur die Webseite und Co-domain auf externen Mailserver stellen, diese Einstellung findest Du jeweils auf der Optionen Reiterkarte des Webs und der co-domain.


----------



## WMW (21. März 2010)

Hallo Till,

ja klar ist Logisch aber dann muss ich alle E-Mails der Domain domain1.de
über dem Mailserver laufen lassen und genau das soll vermieden werden.

Der Mailserver (Server2) soll nicht alle Emails der domain1.de verarbeiten sondern nur diese E-Mailadressen der Domain1.de
die der Server1 (ISP) nicht bei sich findet.

daher kann ich den Lokalen ISP Mailserver nicht ausschalten sonst kan ja mit dresse1@domain1.de (ISP) nichts mehr versendet werden.


----------



## Till (21. März 2010)

Dann solltest Du Dir mal postfix transports ansehen. Da müsstest Du dann für jede emailadresse die auf Server1 nicht vorhanden ist einen Transport zum 2. Mailserver anlegen.

http://www.postfix.org/transport.5.html


----------



## WMW (24. März 2010)

Fein angeschaut hab ich es mir und ein paar Stunden damit verbracht doch das Ergebnis ist immer noch gleich NULL.

Hast du eventuell ein etwas genaueren Tipp oder ein Stückchen Code Beispiel zur Hand.

Hat noch keiner hier so einen sonderlichen Wunsch gehabt das es eventuell schon ein Posting gibt.


----------



## Till (24. März 2010)

Versuch doch mal:

email@example.com     smtp:anderer.server.de:25

und danach ein:

postmap /etc/postfix/transport

(oder wie Deine Transports Datei auch heißt. Dann postfix neu starten. Du solltest auch in der main.cf überprüfen, ob die transport datei überhaupt eingebunden ist. Die Zeile muss lauten:

transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport


----------



## WMW (1. Apr. 2010)

*Gewonnen *

Die ganze transport_maps Sache hat gepasst.
Was gefehlt hat war einfach 

```
local_recipients_map =
```
(ja, das muss leer sein) in der main.cf.

Und da soll jemand drauf kommen ...


----------



## WMW (26. Aug. 2011)

*Neuer Server, selbes Problem (ISPconfig 3, Postfix und Error 550 5.1.1)*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem jetzt eine ganze Weile vergangen ist wurde es jetzt doch endlich Zeit, den Server mal aufzurüsten. Ergo: Neuer Server, neues ISPconfig.
Und erstmal vorne weg: V3 gefällt mir extrem gut. 
Besonders gefreut habe ich mich natürlich über das E-Mail Routing. Endlich keine Dateien mehr von Hand bearbeiten ... wenn es jetzt auch noch das tun würde was  ich von ihm möchte, wäre ich überglücklich.
Die Situation ist die selbe wie im Ursprungsposting beschrieben. Ein paar ausgewählte Mailadressen sollen auf einem anderen Server gehostet werden, aber Postfix ignoriert das scheinbar ... 
Ich glaube, ich hab jetzt jeden Tipp hier ausprobiert der irgendetwas mit dem Fehler 550 5.1.1 (User unknown in virtual mailbox table).

Ich habe die Reihenfolge in der proxy_read_maps geändert und die transport_maps an den Anfang gestellt, ich habe die Relay recipients in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Variationen ausprobiert (um im Beispiel zu bleiben: sowohl adresse2@domain1.de als auch domain.de), ich habe aus den mysql-*.cf die ganzen active = 'y' rausgeschmissen, ich habe auch mal die alte Variante ausprobiert und die transport_maps mal wieder mit hash:/etc/postfix/transport gefüttert, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf aus smtpd_recipient_restrictions rausgeschmissen, und und und ...

Und jetzt sind mir die Ideen komplett ausgegangen. 
Hat noch irgendjemand eine Idee?


```
# postconf -n
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
config_directory = /etc/postfix
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
mailbox_size_limit = 0
message_size_limit = 0
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
mydestination = mailhost.domain.tld, localhost, localhost.localdomain
myhostname = mailhost.domain.tld
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
myorigin = /etc/mailname
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
proxy_read_maps = $transport_maps $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
recipient_delimiter = +
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
relayhost = 
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_use_tls = yes
transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_transport = maildrop
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
```


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du nur einen redirect machen oder lokale postfächer für eine domain haben, beides gleichzeitig geht nicht, denn wenn eine domain als lokale domain angelegt ist, kann sie nicht per transport weitergeleitet werden. Stattdessen nimm doch einfach einen email redirect anstatt eines transport.


----------



## WMW (29. Aug. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Soweit ich weiß kannst du nur einen redirect machen oder lokale postfächer für eine domain haben, beides gleichzeitig geht nicht, denn wenn eine domain als lokale domain angelegt ist, kann sie nicht per transport weitergeleitet werden. Stattdessen nimm doch einfach einen email redirect anstatt eines transport.


Die Weiterleitung per transport ging bei der alten Version richtig gut nachdem ich es mal überredet hatte ...
Was mich ganz extrem wundert ist, dass es per php mail() einwandfrei funktioniert. 

Ich habe jetzt mal noch ein bisschen an der master.cf rumgespielt und die Versionen verglichen. Da kommt das nächste Wunder: 
Bei der alten Version funktioniert es komplett ohne den ganzen 127.0.0.1 - Rattenschwanz.
Postfix 2.5.1 vs. 2.7.0 (oder auch Ubuntu 2008.4 vs. 2010.4) evtl. geht dabei ja jemandem ein Licht auf ...


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2011)

Meinst Du mit alter Version ISPConfig 2? Dann kannst Du das setup nicht vergleichen, das hat in etwa so viel gemeinsam wie Windows mit Linux. ISPConfig 2 ist ein systemuser setup mit über procmail eingebundenem mailscanner während ispconfig 3 ein virtual user setup mit amavisd als spam und antivirus scanner ist. ISPConfig 3 ist um ein vielfaches leistungsfähiger und kann auch weitergeleitete emails auf spam und viren unetsruchen, so dass man ispconfig z.b. auch vor einem exchange Server betreiben kann.


----------



## WMW (1. Sep. 2011)

Hatte ich nicht erwähnt, dass mir ISPconfig 3 auch sehr gut gefällt? 
Zugegebenermassen ist unser Setup auch sehr exotisch. Wir haben halt einige Leute, die einzelne Mailadressen halt gerne auf nem Kerio gehostet haben wollen ...
Naja, nu geht`s von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge mittels fetchmail auf den Kerio.
Was mich zur nächsten Frage bringt: Kann man irgendwo die fetchmail Intervalle im ISPconfig einstellen?


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2011)

> Was mich zur nächsten Frage bringt: Kann man irgendwo die fetchmail Intervalle im ISPconfig einstellen?


Nein. Aber auf der Shell get es mit:

crontab -u getmail -e


----------

